# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dutasteride, waar te verkrijgen?

## gretha112

Waar is, anno 2012, dutasteride te koop?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gretha,

Ik zou nooit zonder enige advies gaan beginnen aan een middel. Dutasteride is een middel voor de haargroei. Ik zou even overleggen met je huisarts, hij kan je alles vertellen wat je moet weten over dit product, ook de eventuele bijwerkingen. De huisarts kan je misschien ook via een recept helpen aan dit product wanneer hij dit jou aanraadt.

----------

